# Approved cleaning for stainless steel sink



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

There has been much debate on the cleaning of these sinks. Here is our response that we have agreed with our supplier.

Swift Group recommends that the Stainless Steel Sink Bowl used in Swift Caravans and Motorhomes should be cleaned with CIF Stainless Steel Cleaning Solution which is a domestic product.

The cleaning solution should be applied as follows;


1. Lightly spray the entire surface area to be cleaned. Allow the solution to remain on the surface of the stainless steel for a short period (factory tests have been conducted at 30 seconds, 3 minutes and 5 minutes), the best results appear after 5 minutes. The cleaning solution should be removed using a damp soft linen cloth. For an improved finish on the stainless steel surface area, clean the surface with a dry lint free cloth.


2. It is important to avoid cleaning agents, which include chlorine or vitriol acid based substances. The Residues of these chemicals if left on the surface and not properly removed will damage the structure of the stainless steel, this is due to their chemical composition and may result in the Stainless steel losing its resistance to corrosion .Also abrasive cleaning pads or scourers should not be used.


3. The CIF stainless steel cleaning solution has the ability of also partially cleaning surfaces that have been subjected to minor damage. The damage of the stainless steel surface could be attributed to the use of an aggressive cleaning agent as described above. 

Hope this is helpful

Regards
Kath


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> There has been much debate on the cleaning of these sinks. Here is our response that we have agreed with our supplier.
> 
> Swift Group recommends that the Stainless Steel Sink Bowl used in Swift Caravans and Motorhomes should be cleaned with CIF Stainless Steel Cleaning Solution which is a domestic product.
> Kath


Kath..if this works then I have not got the same kind of dirt on my sink. I used Cif stainless steel cleaner spray -sold to me with my new kitchen splashback and extractor hood -and it had no effect at all on the MH sink.

The darkening of the sink and uniform build up of what looked like a dirty stain started soon after we took delivery. We are always careful what we put down the sink more to avoid smells in the tank rather than anything else so we know there was nothing damaging or staining used in it.

While away in the van I cleaned with a kitchen wetwipe and then Tesco Multisurface cleaner when that had no effect. I tried Homecare Products Shiny Sinks which worked successfully on the stainless steel sink we used to have at home - though that was a shiny one not a matt finish. I then tried Cif. Not one of these had any effect.

The sink surface is unscratched and in good condition but looks dirty and stained. The stain is not in one or two places, as it might be if- say- tea had dried on it- but is uniform. I'll try and get some photos next time we go over.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kitchen sink*

Hello

I have to agree in part with Chris. My sink always seems to look grubby - and it looks to have had a load of tea bags left in it even though I do not drink tea! It is a very strange dis colourisation.

Baby oil works well on the oven/grill front though!

Any recommendations for the shower and plastic sinks, in addition to elbow grease?

Russell


----------

